# October



## Chiller (Nov 14, 2008)

Did not have the chance to get out much during October, and with the crappy weather we on the days I did get out, the cam stayed in the bag a lot. 
Anyways...a some random throwups from October of my various wanderings .

An old stump. Love walking this place, and if ya get the right day, it is like snowing leaves when they fall. 



 
A heron I stumbled upon down at the lake. Must have had a lunch date.​

 
Window Pain. An old window from the Guild Inn. Old windows fascinate me. I wonder how many faces have peered out them.​

 

Some fall colours and a burned out schoolhouse​

 
A view from the top of the Scarborough Bluffs. I ventured out on this ledge and wanted to create a vertigo effect. Yeah...I know the horizon is crooked. ​

 
Ya think they are rushing things. The pumpkins have not even faded, but the christmas decorations are already lit.​

 
Gone for the winter. An outdoor cafe vacant for another long season​

 

May post more later, once I upload them.​


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 14, 2008)

Good idea, post more


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 14, 2008)

What a wonderful series!!!  I love how in the first one the leaves in the foreground are so detailed (you can see every separate leaf, instead of just a mass of colour). Nice crop on the heron....were you really close to it? The Guild, Bluffs and Distillery District shots are all lovely as well. Good to see you got out and got some pics!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you so much Chris and Anty 
Anty...I was that close. This was probably the friendiest heron I have encountered. It was at the bluffs near the regeneration area. At one point I was able to shoot with my 18-55. 



 


 
He had enough of me at this point, and went on his date.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh _maaaaaaaan!_!! Lookit how close you got! The herons I see are always very skittish. Those shots are all wonderful


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2008)

What a beautiful series. I am enjoying each and every single photo of it.
The fifth gives me a bit of a krick in the neck ... has anyone ever mentioned to you that the horizon is "slightly off to the right"?  :greenpbl:  
Nice to get an overview over the bluffs for once. I've seen you post various detail photos but this is different and new (to me). 

How I wish the outcome of my photography were as pleasing when actually I don't feel the time/light/weather/circumstances are really that right for photography. If I try, all the same, the outcome sure shows that I felt discouraged in the moment of taking the photo already.


----------



## 250Gimp (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice set Chiller!!!

I really like the Heron shots!!  The bluff shot is pretty cool as well!!

Cheers


----------



## kundalini (Nov 14, 2008)

October was good for you and now for us.  Nice series.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Artograph (Nov 16, 2008)

...Wow!!  ....Great!!  I love the window, the cafe, and the school house best!....Thank you!!!

_Pssst...._did you know that your photo of the Bluffs is a little umm,_ crooked?_  LOL!!!  __
_(Sorry...I just had to!!)_


----------



## jv08 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice! I like the old window from the Guild Inn and the heron shots are beautiful. I like it.


----------



## Stefan Dedalus (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool series, especially like the Haron.  I have to agree with LaFoto about the croocked horizon,  it makes me a little dizzy.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 17, 2008)

Hahaha, I actually had to hold onto my chair when I looked at the shot from the bluff.. I am sooo afraid of heights (and yet I go into and onto high places for the thrill.. go figure) But I had to take in a quick deep breath because I could see myself there in that photo! WOW
The school house, beautiful. I am continuously amazed at how something so rundown or burned down can make such a beautiful photo. You have totally magnified this concept! This whole series is beautiful! I love it Chiller!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 17, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> What a beautiful series. I am enjoying each and every single photo of it.
> The fifth gives me a bit of a krick in the neck ... has anyone ever mentioned to you that the horizon is "slightly off to the right"?  :greenpbl:
> Nice to get an overview over the bluffs for once. I've seen you post various detail photos but this is different and new (to me).
> 
> How I wish the outcome of my photography were as pleasing when actually I don't feel the time/light/weather/circumstances are really that right for photography. If I try, all the same, the outcome sure shows that I felt discouraged in the moment of taking the photo already.


 
_Thank you so much Corinna. :hug:: I have seen your posts, and your images are beautiful. I too have been discouraged, knowing the winter months will be long and cold. :er: Must try to make the best of it. _



Artograph said:


> ...Wow!! ....Great!! I love the window, the cafe, and the school house best!....Thank you!!!
> 
> _Pssst...._did you know that your photo of the Bluffs is a little umm,_ crooked?_ LOL!!! __
> _(Sorry...I just had to!!)_


 
_Thanks Arto. I will straighten that horizon before one of those pros get over here and nail me to a tree. :lmao: _
_Kidddddddding...._



Big Bully said:


> Hahaha, I actually had to hold onto my chair when I looked at the shot from the bluff.. I am sooo afraid of heights (and yet I go into and onto high places for the thrill.. go figure) But I had to take in a quick deep breath because I could see myself there in that photo! WOW
> The school house, beautiful. I am continuously amazed at how something so rundown or burned down can make such a beautiful photo. You have totally magnified this concept! This whole series is beautiful! I love it Chiller!


 
_Thank you Miss Bully. Appreciate your comments. Out there is pretty wild, especially looking down. :mrgreen: This is not my shot, but my friend Mario captured this of me out on one of the other ledges._


----------



## matt-l (Nov 17, 2008)

Love the first Heron shot, great work Chiller.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 17, 2008)

Chiller said:


> _Thank you so much Corinna. :hug:: I have seen your posts, and your images are beautiful. I too have been discouraged, knowing the winter months will be long and cold. :er: Must try to make the best of it. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh this shot isn't bad. It is a beautiful shot. I could actually go out to were you are, or be where your friend was. There was just something about your shot that.. WOW!! Really got me. That is the quality of a fantastic photographer! :hug::


----------



## Chiller (Nov 17, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oh this shot isn't bad. It is a beautiful shot. I could actually go out to were you are, or be where your friend was. There was just something about your shot that.. WOW!! Really got me. That is the quality of a fantastic photographer! :hug::


 
Thanks Miss Bully. :hug:: Mario was a little....uneasy about walking out there.  He has a wife.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 17, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Thanks Miss Bully. :hug:: Mario was a little....uneasy about walking out there. He has a wife.


 

 Thats funny. Yeah I would be alittle uneasy too, but I would still do it. It's just like bungie jumping the first time you do it.. Hard as hell to jump. But after that.. No biggie.


----------

